
Using Pusher Chatkit with SlackTextViewController on iOS - neoighodaro
Nowadays many applications offer in-app chat and messenger features to their users. The in-app messenger can be useful for things like live support chatting or in-app messaging with other application users.
======
neoighodaro
Continue reading IF you are interested in seeing how this was implemented:
[https://www.codementor.io/neoighodaro/using-pusher-
chatkit-w...](https://www.codementor.io/neoighodaro/using-pusher-chatkit-with-
slacktextviewcontroller-on-ios-ez3iawue1)

